# 1st Bow Kill...Great Weekend



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Well after some long consideration and being convinced by friends to start bow hunting I finally did it, and wow what a rush glad I did. I lined up a hunt with Michael Marbach with COA Outfitters and headed to MT Home, TX this past weekend. Took this stag at 30 yards and felt the rush...may never pick up a rifle again......


----------



## tannerjames6 (Jul 3, 2016)

Congrats on the kill! Good looking stag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Awesome! Welcome to our addiction.

But yea you'll pick up a rifle again 

TH


----------



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Awesome! Welcome to our addiction.
> 
> But yea you'll pick up a rifle again
> 
> TH


I did, same trip see below...


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!

Bowhunting brings you closer to the game, in many ways.

I would like to add, great picture!!!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice job!!!!! good looking rifle too.


----------



## Speedy O (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice congratulations, I got introduced to bow hunting by a good friend and what a rush it is to see game that close. Haven't shot anything yet but love it!!!!!!


----------



## Newhunter54 (Apr 5, 2017)

Super nice stag, especially great with a bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow! Good kill


----------

